# WOW ruckelt mit GTX 480



## AcidJedi303 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir eine neue GF GTX 480 zugelegt (mit passendem Netzteil 850W) und gleich ein neues System Win7 64bit installiert. Hier mein Systen:

Q9550@3,204Ghz
4GB Ram
MB: Asus Maximus II Formular 
GK: Asus GF GTX 480
HDD: WD750
Windows 7 64bit 
Treiber alle aktuell (u.a. FW260.99 WHQL)
hab nen 32" in der Auflösung 1920*1080 laufen

*Problem:* WOW bricht egal mit welchen Einstellungen extrem ein. Teilweise auf 0-1 FPS. Stellenweise 60 FPS ohne Aktivitäten, sobald Char bewegt oder Kamera gedreht wird, bricht die Bildrate ein.
Habe keine Addons installiert. I-Net ist ne DSL 16.000+ und WOW läuft mit ner Latenz von <100. Daran kann es auch nicht liegen. 

Hatte vorher eine GTX280 mit Vista 32bit und auf Ultra konstant 60FPS.

Habe  momentan  noch Starcraft II und Two Worlds II installiert - beide laufen in max. Einstellungen einwandfrei. Benches wie Cinebench64, Furmark oder Heaven laufen ebenfalls prima.  

Bisherige Lösungsansätze (ohne Erfolg):
- habe mittels GPU-Z festgestellt, dass die Graka im WOW-Betrieb nicht hochtaktet . In der Systemsteuerung nun "maximale Leistung" festgelegt, was auch funktioniert, aber die Ruckler nicht beseitigt.
- Virtueller Speicher von 4 GB auf Anfangsgröße 6 GB bis Max. 12 GB
- alle Grafikeinstellung getestet, von low bis ultra, starke Ruckler bleiben.
- WOW.exe mal verschiedenen Kernen zugeordnet, ohne Erfolg
- WOW mittlerweile 2 x neuinstalliert (blöde Angelegenheit, da Downloads + Updates ewig dauert....
- Cache / WTF / Interface Ordner gelöscht (mehrfach....)

Hab auch ein Telefonat mit dem Support hinter mir (hat nix gebracht) und Blizz ne E-Mail mit meinem Problem geschickt. Keine Antwort bis Dato.

Habe in diversen Foren dieses Problem häufiger gesehen, aber keine Lösungen gefunden.

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Need your help!

Gruß
Acid


----------



## vin vom Dorf (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte das Problem mal wenn ich den Hardware-Cursor auf "aktiviert" hatte. Musst mal gucken.


----------



## AcidJedi303 (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert, kein Erfolg / Veränderung.


----------



## Mente (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo AcidJedi303

einige user hatten mit win7 probleme und konnten das systembedingt lösen indem sie eine neue Verknpfung für die WOW.exe angelegt haben diese bekommt als Administrator ausführen im Contex menu. wenn das nicht hilft würde ich mit dem char an eine ruhige stelle fliegen damit umgebungen spieler usw. deine test nicht beeinflußen. derzeit habe ich es oft das bei mir im hintergund daten runtergeladen werden und sich teilweise (in der mitte oben ist dann ein rote gelbes oder grüner kreis) erhebliche ruckler dabei auftreten. 
viel erfolg

lg


----------



## Lightstrid3r (1. Dezember 2010)

Mente schrieb:


> Hallo AcidJedi303
> 
> einige user hatten mit win7 probleme und konnten das systembedingt lösen indem sie eine neue Verknpfung für die WOW.exe angelegt haben diese bekommt als Administrator ausführen im Contex menu. wenn das nicht hilft würde ich mit dem char an eine ruhige stelle fliegen damit umgebungen spieler usw. deine test nicht beeinflußen. derzeit habe ich es oft das bei mir im hintergund daten runtergeladen werden und sich teilweise (in der mitte oben ist dann ein rote gelbes oder grüner kreis) erhebliche ruckler dabei auftreten.
> viel erfolg
> ...


 
wenn im hintergrund daten heruntergeladen werden hat er keine fps einbrüche sondern lags wegen der ausgebremsten verbindung und dadurch höherer latenz 
was bei mir bei vielen spielen probleme macht ist vertical sync, hast du das mal ausgemacht?


----------



## AcidJedi303 (1. Dezember 2010)

So, habe sowohl die Launcher.exe als auch die wow.exe als Administrator ausgeführt. Auch mal Kompatibilitätsmodus Vista ausprobiert. Ergebnis: unverändert. Zu Testzwecken logge ich momentan immer im Goldhain aus, SW oder Dala sind eh unspielbar.
Backgrounddownloader ist abgeschlossen, auch die Installation. WOW ist auf aktuellem Stand.
VSync hab ich normaler Weise immer an. Aber zu Testzwecken abgeschaltet - auch keine Veränderung.

Thx für die Antworten!

lg
Acid


----------



## RedBrain (1. Dezember 2010)

Ist dein aktuelle Energieeinstellungen auf "Ausbalanciert (Empfohlen) aktiviert? Diese befindest du unter Bildschirmschoner -> Energieeinstellungen ändern.

Bei "Energiesparmodus" bekommen die CPU und GPU nicht die volle Leistung, sprich weniger Leistung für weniger Stromverbrauch. Da bringen viele Spiele ins Ruckeln von niedrige auf maximale Details.

Ist bei mir auch Mal passiert, wenn ich mit Absicht auf Energiesparmodus umstelle . Energiesparmodus ist für Gaming einfach unnötig, für Office-PC kein Problem.


----------



## AcidJedi303 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja, "Ausbalanciert" ist aktiviert. Hätte mich auch gewundert, da ja alle sonstigen Anwendungen funktionieren.
Aber Danke für den Tipp!

lg
Acid

PS: lasse CPU-Z im Hintergrund laufen (als auch GPU-Z), die Hardware bringt die Leistung. Alles taktet wie befohlen


----------



## Mente (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi AcidJedi303

hast du deine gtx280 noch um ggf gegen zu testen?

lg


----------



## AcidJedi303 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi Mente,

hab die Karte leider schon verkauft......

dazu fällt mir ein: never change a winning team!

Hab den Eindruck, dass die alte WOW Engine mit neuer Hardware / Betriebssystemen nicht so wirklich funktioniert.

lg

Acid


----------



## Superwip (1. Dezember 2010)

Hast du vielleicht noch irgendeine andere alte Karte zum testen oder kannst du dir vielleicht eine von einem Freund ausborgen? Du könntest die Karte auch an einem anderen PC testen aber ich denke, das wird nichts bringen da es wahrscheinlich kein Hardwarefehler ist wenn man bedenkt, wie gut die anderen Spiele laufen


----------



## Mente (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi AcidJedi303

hm kann ich so in meinem fall ned bestätigen mein win7 64bit läuft seit ewigkeiten gut mit wow.
hast du mal versucht den grafikkarten treiber auf einen anderen zu updaten, voher gründlich 
deinstalieren.

lg


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (2. Dezember 2010)

Bitte Update deine Chipset und Grafikkarten- Treiber,  zum Test lösche WTF, WDB und den Addonordner. Hilft das nicht, wird deine Installation eine Macke haben. 

Hardware ist definitiv inordnung?


----------



## G0TT (2. Dezember 2010)

irgendeine komponente ist wahrscheinlich nicht richtig installiert bei dir. mit den specs muss es flüssig laufen.

hardwarecursor aus, vsynch, und stell mal die sichtweite ganz runter. wie läufts dann?


----------



## Special_Flo (2. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag,
Ich habe auch mit Win7 64bit keine Probleme bei WoW.

Hast du schon mal probiert dein WoW im directx 11 modus laufen zulassen?

Meine HD4870 läuft bei wow mit ca. 100fps außer in dala oder sw

mfg Flo


----------



## AcidJedi303 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da waren einige Vorschläge, also der Reihe nach:

@ Superwip: Leider keine Karten mehr daheim, mal rumfragen, ob ein Bekannter aushelfen kann (wohl erst am Wochenende)

@ Mente: alle Treiber up todate (bei Sys Neuinstallation alle neu aus dem Netz gezogen)

@ Zanopain: zur WOW Installation: 2 mal bereits neu installiert, Cache/WTF/Interface Ordner mehrfach gelöscht, Repair.exe drüber laufen lassen.... kein Addon installiert (aber schon mal runter geladen )

@ G0TT: denke ich auch, aber keine Ahnung welche weil alles andere läuft wie am schnürchen

@ Special Flo: dachte der Dx11 Modus kommt erst am Dienstag mit Cata Release, oder kann man den vorher schon mit nem bestimmten Befehl aktivieren?


PS: hab das Logitech G35 Headset und lasse Sound sowie TS3 drüber laufen. Checke später mal ob die X-Fi noch aktiv ist und zu Problemen führt.

lg

Acid


----------



## AcidJedi303 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

es war der DirectX 11 Modus....

Habe die Zeile _SET gxApi “d3d11”_ in die config.wtf Datei eingefügt, WOW gestartet und nun rennt alles auf Ultra mit 60 FPS!

Juhu, endlich  ! Dann kann Cata kommen (vorher schnell TwoWorlds2 durchspielen)

Danke an alle für Eure Unterstützung!

lg

Acid


----------



## Mente (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi AcidJedi303

na dann viel spass in cata, hat ja grade noch mal geklapt 

lg


----------



## AcidJedi303 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch die Antwort von Blizzard:

_Bei der Analyse Ihrer msInfo Datei konnten wir feststellen, dass auf Ihrem PC das Program "gamerosd.exe" ausgeführt wird.  
In Zusammenhang mit diesem Programm wurden seit Patch 4.0.1 Probleme bezüglich niedriger Bildwiederholungsraten berichtet. _

Habe es auch mal im Systemstart deaktiviert. Bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob es was bringt, sieht aber gut aus (60FPS bleiben 60FPS ). Eventuell hilft es einem anderen.

lg
Acid


----------

